# Nars Body Glow Dupe?



## onezumi (Apr 30, 2008)

I got a free Nars Body Glow and unfortunately (for my wallet) I really like it. It is quite expensive...are there any good dupes out there? I'd rather buy more paint pots and pigment just now if I can save on this...


----------



## MsCocoa (May 2, 2008)

I'd like to know too, I've seen similar oils with shimmer in but if possible I'd like one with a similar scent.


----------



## ilovegreen (May 2, 2008)

I think Nuxe do one which is similar. Here's the link NUXE


----------



## MsCocoa (May 3, 2008)

Thanx for the link Nuxe have a few...a dry oil spray, dry oil, and a dry gold oil all for face body and hair.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 3, 2008)

I've tried this in sephora and though I loved it, it was simply not worth the price IMO. I was searching for a dupe as well and though I couldn't really find one (at least one that was less than 40-30USD) I did find a 'recipe' to make your own dupe.

Vagabond Beauty: VB's Beauty Tip of the Week: Summer’s Secret Sauce Recipe #1 - D.I.Y. Bronzing Shimmer Oil a.k.a. How to Fake a Tan Hella Fast

Personally, I'd probably skip the foundation but that's just me. Also, I like that if you order your monoi oil from monoi.com, it's available in different scents. I also like the fact that you can probably use whatever shimmer powder you like, in whatever color (finally a use for all my mineral samples!)
anyway, thought I'd share


----------



## MsCocoa (May 4, 2008)

^^^I was thinking of doing something similar, I remember reading an article (in Elle I think) where Beyonce said she crushed bronzers and added them to dry oil but this sounds alot better!

I might swap the foundation for a liquid bronzer or something.


----------



## onezumi (May 7, 2008)

Oh hey that Nuxe stuff looks good...and also what a great idea that recipe is! I might try making that. I agree that a liquid bronzer might work better. Hmmm...


----------



## marielle78 (May 7, 2008)

Victoria's Secret bare Bronze


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 7, 2008)

^forgot about that one! Good rec. You get 5oz for 24USD, compared to NARS 4oz for 59USD.

Sephora also makes a cheap one
Sephora: Sephora Brand Beach Glow Shimmering Oil Spray: Bronzers & Self-Tanners
5oz for 18USD


----------



## Madonna (May 8, 2008)

If you check out Sephora's site, there's a LE mini combo set of both the Monoi Body Glow I & II. They're about 1 oz each though. If I remember right, it's going for about $35. Still a little pricy, but then again I only use mine once in awhile.


----------



## MactheMakeup (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi, just joined this site, love it. I found www.gleambymelaniemills.com
  	the rose gold is amazing and a huge tube of it is $40 but it lasts and covers - once dry it stays on beautifully, you still have to be careful - transfer resistant so no rubbing legs hard against anything. Check it out, they show love to the deeper skins too


----------



## MarieMary (Apr 18, 2011)

Nuxe's oil is amazing. But it's different from the Nars Body Glow.
  	Nuxe doesn't smell nearly as good as Nars Body Glow. I find Nuxe oil absorbs more quickly into the skin. Nuxe comes in a spray which is more convenient. And it's cheaper for sure.

  	I've been using Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse (the regular oil) for years, and I really recommend it.


----------

